# Can't decide on a middle name for Eliza



## SaraEmily

We've chosen the Eliza for our little girl, and we've both agreed on the middle name Mae. But I keep having second thoughts on the middle name. Eliza Mae sounds really cute and sweet, but almost too sweet. And Mae seems to be a very common middle name. 
So while I *do* like it, I'm just not sold. 

So if it were up to you, would you go with Eliza Mae, or -
Eliza Blair
Eliza Loren (do you pronounce this LOR-en, or lor-EN?)
Eliza Taylor


----------



## NennaKay

Of the choices, I would pick Eliza Mae. :flower:

I also like:

Eliza Jane

Eliza Rose

Eliza Bailey

If you are looking for more ideas... Best of luck! :thumbup:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Eliza rae, michelle, catherine, madeline, paige


----------



## 12.11.10

Lauren 
Tatum 
Pearl 
Hope
Faith/Faye


----------



## Looloobelle

I agree that a lot of people use Mae as a middle name, probs because it's pretty and goes with most names. What about Eliza Grace?

Love Eliza btw.


----------



## Ecologirl

What about Eliza Lily? I like Mae too though, xo


----------



## Mummy2B21

Eliza Marie
Eliza Jade


----------



## Justagirlxx

Eliza Day
Eliza Ray
Eliza Jane


----------



## MamaBear1

Eliza Mae is adorable. I also love Eliza Jane.

I really like a one syllable MN with Eliza. Some other suggestions...

Eliza Jean
Eliza June
Eliza Dove
Eliza Pearl
Eliza Bay
Eliza Brynn/Bryn
Eliza Grace
Eliza Rose
Eliza Kate
Eliza Wynn
Eliza Faith


----------



## discoclare

Eliza mae is lovely. Eliza is on our girls name list. I like Eliza Loren as well, for originality (I would pronounce Lore-en like Sophia Loren). Not keen on Blair or Taylor as mns.


----------



## kitabird

I like Eliza Blair


----------



## SilverWillow

I love Eliza Mae out of your choices. (Eliza is my daughter's middle name!) x


----------



## soontobe3

My youngest daughter us called Eliza Rebecca jean. I like Eliza Mae though


----------

